# bloodrunner kill photos



## reptileran (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats on the deer! The exit hole is massive,great penetration.Must have been a great bloodtrail.I was alittle concerned on the blood runner penetration.It sure looks like that is not a problem.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for the pics!! I've bought some but can't release an arrow until Friday afternoon. Congrats on the deer also.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

congrats on the deer but did you get the front of the lung only? what kind of internal damage?


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sweet*

Thanks For the heads up. i bought some and after i saw a few threads on here i didnt know whether or not to use them but good looks. ill give them a shot.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Shot one this weekend, very much like my FT, I'll be getting some soon. 

I love the Rage 2's but the dang blades falling out have me looking for another head...


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

Hell yeah went through the shoulder to!
Thanks for the picture,I'm buying some!


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank YOU!!!!! that is what i was looking for! I shoot spitfires and love NAP... so was willing to give these a try... not that i have a reason to look for a different head... i just think thats a 2 in 1 type of broadhead....

thank you! 

anyone else who gets a deer please post up!!!

they were Sold before i saw this picture but now they are really sold!


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

*Bloodrunner kill picture*

Here is what the Bloodrunner did on a young doe my son shot at 25 yards. Complete pass thur, in thru a rib, and out thru a rib, with complete devastation in between. A blood trail for 50 yards a blind man could see. First picture is the entrance second is the exit.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

Crap, that's brutal. I just picked up some 100gr Blood Runners yesterday. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## kdawg_07 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice job on the deer. I have bought these and can't wait to shoot a deer with them.


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW! Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought the broadheads... but i need to get some practice heads!!! 

thought i was going to get to try them out this weekend back in michigan but doesnt look like its going to happen ukey:

so now it will have to wait a while


----------

